# Can my family and I move oversea when bankrupt?



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys! Got some priceless info on moving abroad from here so thanks for that.
My wife and I have been researching for months now and are planning a trip in April to confirm south east Qld is for us. However we have had a run of bad luck here and this has resulted in the failure of my company and now I may have to go bankrupt. Will this effect our application for the visa's? We have scored well in on the points system and feel this is the only thing that could stop us from gaining our visa's. Is their anyone who is in a similar situation?
Thanks very much in advance.

John and Sabrina


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi John and Sabrina,

Depending on the visa you don't get asked in detail about your finances (or we didn't when we applied for skilled independent visa some years ago). Your credit history doesn't follow from the UK to Oz (if you're in the UK).

However, you will need a certain amount to live on once you get here since you're not entitled to benefits so check out rentals in SE Queensland and also the 'Cost of living post' to make sure that you won't be struggling when you get out here. 

There are costs associated with every visa too (even if you don't use an agent). 

Regards,
Karen


----------

